# Team Living Dead: You are All Going to Die Down Here



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

You have entered The Danger Zone
NF Zombieland



...Ten *Walking Dead *looking for your *brains*...

@Mr. Zombie Waffles
@Mider Transylvania
@Nataly
@Underworld Zombie
@Juan the Zombie
@Zombie GRIMMM
@Zombie Shields
@DaZombie
@Sixth Ranger
@Duke Ysmir01



*...Brains...*

Awesome Zombies /Individual Tasks

*Spoiler*: __ 



Those who submitted their art
@Duke Ysmir01


@GRIMMM


@Underworld Zombie


@Mr. Waffles (old)


@DaVizWiz


@Nataly


@Mider Transylvania


@Sixth Ranger






-->Special edition of our song  <--

And remember!
Be mean to rival teams members. Follow the general forum rules.
 More fun surprises coming your way


​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

This is my team!
Let's see what we got here


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@Mr. Waffles (old) 
@Mider T 
@Nataly 
@Underworld Broker 
@Juan


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@GRIMMM 
@Lina Shields 
@DaVizWiz 
@Sixth Ranger 
@Duke Ysmir01


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

Alright, we got some cool people in here, we need to come up with the Team Name, something Scary and Convincing.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

Our tasks:

Make a motto for the team. You and your team mates have 3 days from now on to decide. It will be your team's thread title.
Choose one song and change the lyrics making it team related. When the song is finished, post it in your team's thread

During all event wear an avatar related to your team.
Same for your _custom title_.
Draw something team related and sign it with you NF username. It can be any level of drawing. Tag me when posting it in your Team's Thread.
Deadline: *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

I have a few questions @Majin Boo 
Are sparkles required to have? I would like to see how they would look beforehand if possible.
And does the team have to wear avatars related to a Zombie theme or can we choose just Halloween related avatars?
Thank you!


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 19, 2018)

Nataly said:


> During all event wear an avatar related to your team.



I need a zombie avatar.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

Mr. Waffles (old) said:


> I need a zombie avatar.


I am going to make us avatars if you guys want, I need to confirm with Majin Lu if they are specific theme related or not


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I have a few questions @Majin Boo
> Are sparkles required to have? I would like to see how they would look beforehand if possible.
> And does the team have to wear avatars related to a Zombie theme or can we choose just Halloween related avatars?
> Thank you!


Sparkles aren't optional, all team members will get them. Only the name changes are. optional Avatars must be zombie related: graveyards are ok, for example. You members can discuss here what you think what is related to zombies. You can add other Halloween elements.

You can also help other team mates to make an avatar. I guess rep is appreciated in that case, for example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Sparkles aren't optional, all team members will get them. Only the name changes are. optional Avatars must be zombie related: graveyards are ok, for example. You members can discuss here what you think what is related to zombies. You can add other Halloween elements.
> 
> You can also help other team mates to make an avatar. I guess rep is appreciated in that case, for example.


OK, I see, thank you very much.

I wouldn't mind helping others, but I am not sure if they will be up for it


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 19, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Alright, we got some cool people in here, we need to come up with the Team Name, something Scary and Convincing.


Cool team names...

Casket Crashers
Rattling Bones
Rotten Brains
Itchy Tasty
Kendo Gun Shop
Hanging at the Mall
Headshot
Crimson Head Club

Cool mottos...

You've Got Red On You
You're All Going To Die Down Here
Brains... Brains... Brains...
No Shotguns Allowed

I'll think of more and get my avatar etc changed tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 19, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> You're All Going To Die Down Here



Nice.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Cool team names...
> 
> Casket Crashers
> Rattling Bones
> ...


Those are creative, I like them, we can all use them as Usertitles too

And I support "You're All Going To Die Down Here' for a Motto
Something graveyard related


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 19, 2018)

From the grave to the grave.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 19, 2018)

Rise From Your Grave.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Rise From Your Grave.


Do you think we can change the lyrics of this song to fit the theme


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

I will have to look for good zombie stocks and see if you guys like them
And if you have any, feel free to share them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @Mr. Waffles (old)
> @Mider T
> @Nataly
> @Underworld Broker
> @Juan


Team Mider assemble!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

What about 'Living Dead'
'Will Work for Brains'
'We Have Upgradead'


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2018)

Here are some stocks


*Spoiler*: __ 


















And I think this stock would be perfect for you, @Mr. Waffles (old)


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 19, 2018)

Going to check in. As for cool names...

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Band of the Living Dead



Now let's get us some fancy new zombie-themed avi, soon!

For the theme song, I think there's a perfect one that we could use. Even the title matches with the name of our team.


----------



## Juan (Oct 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> OK, I see, thank you very much.
> 
> I wouldn't mind helping others, but I am not sure if they will be up for it


I'd like an avatar, pretty please


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 20, 2018)

Juan said:


> I'd like an avatar, pretty please


Seconding this request, although am I allowed to make one on my own for this?

If so, I got some ideas :S


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> Seconding this request, although am I allowed to make one on my own for this?
> 
> If so, I got some ideas :S


You can do your own avatar.

We just suggest team mates help each other: if one team member is having a hard time to find a stock/make an avatar, another team member can help him/her. To help in an individual task isn't required but appreciated.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> And I think this stock would be perfect for you, @Mr. Waffles (old)



And done. 
Thanks to @White Wolf for the hard work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 20, 2018)

@Juan What color scheme do you want for your avatar? There should be some dope looking images featuring zombies that are out somewhere.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2018)

> Make a motto for the team. You and your team mates have 3 days from now on to decide. It will be your team's thread title.



^We eat Brains.

And my usertitle will be: brains .. brains .. brains 

Smth like that, lol



> Choose one song and change the lyrics making it team related. When the song is finished, post it in your team's thread



We should aim for a song with not much lyrics  




> During all event wear an avatar related to your team.



I'm gonna wear this:

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's called "zombie in my head", guess it's allowed? Or does it have to be like ... full zombie?






> Draw something team related and sign it with your NF username. It can be any level of drawing. Tag me when posting it in your Team's Thread.



Anyone wanna take care of that? Gonna be a bit busy the next few days  though would have time around Tuesday


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

@Underworld Broker

The drawing task is individual. Everyone will have to complete that one.



> As a team:
> 
> 
> There is a special thread only for your team in . Post there at least once before *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.
> ...




These are the team tasks:

1 - Posts here at least once. Posted here = task completed. No need daily to check ups.
2 - Choose the motto for your team and like your avatar and custom title, you all have 3 days to decide.
3 - This is the only one who will needs more effort, but you all have 12 days to complete it and as a team.



> As a member:
> 
> During all event wear an avatar related to your team. You have 3 days from now on to change your avatar.
> Same for your _custom title_.
> Draw something team related and sign it with you NF username. It can be any level of drawing. Tag me when posting it in your Team's Thread. Deadline: *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.


These are individual tasks:

1 - You have 3 days to change your avatar. You can make your own avatar or ask help to your team mates or another NF members.
2 - Same for your Custom Title. Just the word "Zombie" is enough.
3 - This may look like a difficult task, but it isn't. The drawing can be really simple. After you finishhed it, you can take a picture and post here. Just remember to sign it. You can also use the NF drawing tool.

Example, I'm [HASHTAG]#teamghost[/HASHTAG]

I drew a ghost. This kind of drawing is enough.

So, in the end, if the team doesn't complete one of the team tasks, everyone will get cursed. If a member doesn't complete an individual task while the team completed all team's tasks, only the user will be cursed.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> The drawing task is individual. Everyone will have to complete that one.



Okey, gotcha



Majin Boo said:


> 2 - Choose the motto for your team and like your avatar and custom title, you all have 3 days to decide.



We don't need to all have the same custom title, right? Or our team needs same title? 



Majin Boo said:


> 3 - This is the only one who will needs more effort, but you all have 12 days to complete it and as a team.



We can as example take this song and change some lines (maybe "Dinner night"?) or completely change the lyrics of whole song? 



Majin Boo said:


> 1 - You have 3 days to change your avatar. You can make your own avatar or ask help to your team mates or another NF members.



Would be the pic I showed in my previous post be enough? (Wanted to crop it so girl and zombie is on the pic, or does it have to be only the zombie?)



Majin Boo said:


> 2 - Same for your Custom Title. Just the word "Zombie" is enough.



Ah, okey.



Majin Boo said:


> 3 - This may look like a difficult task, but it isn't. The drawing can be really simple. After you finishhed it, you can take a picture and post here. Just remember to sign it. You can also use the NF drawing tool.



I could doodle a landscape and as long as there's zombies on it it's enough, right?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

Juan said:


> I'd like an avatar, pretty please



Do you like/prefer any of these stocks?


Nataly said:


> Here are some stocks
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 20, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> You're All Going To Die Down Here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2018)

Also I think our 'leader' should be the one who comes up with best name for our team or first one on team list (which would be waffles).


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

Some of the suggested ideas so far, I think we can choose the team name out of these:



> Cool team names...
> 
> Casket Crashers
> Rattling Bones
> ...





> 'Living Dead'
> 'Will Work for Brains'
> 'We Have Upgradead'





> The Band of the Living Dead





> ^We eat Brains.



And How about making this the Motto? ->You're All Going To Die Down Here


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 20, 2018)

Here's my drawing that i just made of my favorite Dragon Quest Zombie/Undead monster, promoting our team (and myself ). Hope this one is good enough, @Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> first one on team list (which would be waffles).



I disagree with this notion 5 billion percent.


----------



## Juan (Oct 20, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> @Juan What color scheme do you want for your avatar? There should be some dope looking images featuring zombies that are out somewhere.


I don't really have a preference, although dark colors would be nice


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Okey, gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need to all have the same custom title, right? Or our team needs same title?


You don't. Each member can have a different custom title.





> We can as example take this song and change some lines (maybe "Dinner night"?) or completely change the lyrics of whole song?


Try to change most words/lines of other songs. Like a parody.

We thought about only you guys choosing a song and in the end we noticed it was goingto be the easiest to your team due this song. It is why you have to change the lyrics instead of only choosing one.





> Would be the pic I showed in my previous post be enough? (Wanted to crop it so girl and zombie is on the pic, or does it have to be only the zombie?)


You can have a girl too. Rai has a Pumpkin and a cat, for example.







> I could doodle a landscape and as long as there's zombies on it it's enough, right?


It is enough. You can even draw a graveyard and a hand coming from the ground or something like that. That is okay too.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> And done.
> Thanks to @White Wolf for the hard work.


That looks really great on you 

Are you guys all on board with the choice of the song for the team?
Posting the lyrics so we can work with it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Its close to midnight and something evils lurking in the dark
Under the moonlight you see a sight that almost stops your heart
You try to scream but terror takes the sound before you make it
You start to freeze as horror looks you right between the eyes,
Youre paralyzed

cause this is thriller, thriller night
And no ones gonna save you from the beast about strike
You know its thriller, thriller night
Youre fighting for your life inside a killer, thriller tonight

You hear the door slam and realize theres nowhere left to run
You feel the cold hand and wonder if youll ever see the sun
You close your eyes and hope that this is just imagination
But all the while you hear the creature creepin up behind
Youre out of time

cause this is thriller, thriller night
There aint no second chance against the thing with forty eyes
You know its thriller, thriller night
Youre fighting for your life inside of killer, thriller tonight

Night creatures call
And the dead start to walk in their masquerade
Theres no escapin the jaws of the alien this time
(theyre open wide)
This is the end of your life

Theyre out to get you, theres demons closing in on every side
They will possess you unless you change the number on your dial
Now is the time for you and I to cuddle close together
All thru the night Ill save you from the terror on the screen,
Ill make you see

That this is thriller, thriller night
cause I can thrill you more than any ghost would dare to try
Girl, this is thriller, thriller night
So let me hold you tight and share a killer, diller, chiller
Thriller here tonight

Darkness falls across the land
The midnite hour is close at hand
Creatures crawl in search of blood
To terrorize yawls neighbourhood
And whosoever shall be found
Without the soul for getting down
Must stand and face the hounds of hell
And rot inside a corpses shell
The foulest stench is in the air
The funk of forty thousand years
And grizzy ghouls from every tomb
Are closing in to seal your doom
And though you fight to stay alive
Your body starts to shiver
For no mere mortal can resist
The evil of the thriller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 20, 2018)

That is GRIMM's suggestion, correct? 

Wonder if there is a requirement for the lyrics to be primarily zombie-themed, as the lyrics above could also be a werewolf song, but I'll let others give input on this to see what they think of your lyrics.

If the majority of the group members here are okay with the suggestions made in this thread, that is fine by me.


----------



## Juan (Oct 20, 2018)

speaking of, can my name be changed to something like "Juan The Zombie"? @Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

Juan said:


> speaking of, can my name be changed to something like "Juan The Zombie"? @Majin Boo


I think you have to request names in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

You guys can offer other songs too, of course, but I think Thriller is appropriate for a Zombie team.

And we have to change lyrics to fit NF, our team and players


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 20, 2018)

@Juan Here is an avatar that you can use for this occasion. Check it out.
​It should fit with your request for a darker-themed zombie avatar, for the most part. Not sure about the helmet on top of the thing's head though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

Juan said:


> speaking of, can my name be changed to something like "Juan The Zombie"? @Majin Boo


You can.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

That's pretty good, Lina

Here are some simple ones I made:


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

@Mr. Zombie Waffles I thought you addblocked images and avys on NF


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Mr. Zombie Waffles I thought you addblocked images and avys on NF



I adblocked avys, yes, but not images, cause that includes emotes.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> I adblocked avys, yes, but not images, cause that includes emotes.


That makes sense, can't live without those ones


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 20, 2018)

I 100% accept Thriller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

*As a team*, 

We still need to confirm the Team Name, Motto (that's pretty much settled), I can make a cool banner with a new name and motto
We still need to change lyrics for the song
We still have two users who haven't posted in this thread @DaVizWiz and @Sixth Ranger


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> As a team, we still need to confirm the Team Name, Motto (that's pretty much settled), I can make a cool banner with a new name and motto
> We still need to change lyrics for the song
> We still have two users who haven't posted in this thread @DaVizWiz and @Sixth Ranger



Look at you hard at work keeping track and stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> Look at you hard at work keeping track and stuff.


Best Zombie Team


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 20, 2018)

The Zombie Squad, 1000% more succesful than the suicide squad  (as we are alreadyd dead)

.

.

.

We need to do a parody with the "you are already dead" of Kenshiro, but with "we are already dead"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Best Zombie Team



I don't deserve the fistbump.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 20, 2018)

Captain Nataly btw, as she's the one that is working the most


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> Captain Nataly btw, as she's the one that is working the most



Have an agree!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> The Zombie Squad, 1000% more succesful than the suicide squad  (as we are alreadyd dead)
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I actually have a few ideas I want to do _extra_ for the team, I will show you guys once I complete them



Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> I don't deserve the fistbump.


Who said that


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I actually have a few ideas I want to do _extra_ for the team, I will show you guys once I complete them



See, Captain hard at work! 



> Who said that



I did.
I haven't done anything worthy of a team fistbump.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 20, 2018)

If google isn't lying to me
 "we are already dead" is "Watashitachi wa mou shindeiru" 

Will ask MShadows for comfirmation, though


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> See, Captain hard at work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exciting and give an opportunity to be creative.
You are part of the team


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 20, 2018)

*Team name:* The Band of the Living Dead
*Lyrics:* Not sure about, although mentions of undead/zombies could be mentioned a bit more
*Banner:* Nataly, you got this. A brief description of how the banner is going to look like might be helpful, however. Even a rough sketch of said banner's appearance would do.


----------



## Sumu (Oct 20, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> *Team name:* The Band of the Living Dead
> *Lyrics:* Not sure about, although mentions of undead/zombies could be mentioned a bit more
> *Banner:* Nataly, you got this. A brief description of how the banner is going to look like might be helpful, however. Even a rough sketch of said banner's appearance would do.



Cool stuff


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 20, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> Cool stuff


Cool sig

Speaking of sig/avatar, brb making one of each for mine because the ones I currently have just aren't cutting it for this event.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> *As a team*,
> 
> We still need to confirm the Team Name, Motto (that's pretty much settled), I can make a cool banner with a new name and motto
> We still need to change lyrics for the song
> We still have two users who haven't posted in this thread @DaVizWiz and @Sixth Ranger


I demand 100 sacrifices when summoned 

I don't roam in other sections so I didn't even see the thread.

Just lead the way, I am merely a humble servant.

Edit: Band name could just be Zombie or Greatful Dead. No need to be original

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

Duke Ysmir01 said:


> The Zombie Squad, 1000% more succesful than the suicide squad  "we are already dead"


Here is a cool suggestion, what do you guys think about The Zombie Squad as Team Name. I support this.



Zombie Shields said:


> *Team name:* The Band of the Living Dead
> *Lyrics:* Not sure about, although mentions of undead/zombies could be mentioned a bit more
> *Banner:* Nataly, you got this. A brief description of how the banner is going to look like might be helpful, however. Even a rough sketch of said banner's appearance would do.





Sixth Ranger said:


> Cool stuff


We have two votes for The Band of the Living Dead. Maybe just make it The Living Dead 


DaVizWiz said:


> I demand 100 sacrifices when summoned
> 
> I don't roam in other sections so I didn't even see the thread.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you!

Let's go with votes if it's OK with you guys.
*
The Motto* -

You are All Going to Die Down Here - 4 votes. It is pretty much settled IMO
We are Already Dead - Yes/No (?)
What is Dead May Never Die - 2 votes
We are Death - Yes/No (?)
*The Name* -

The Band of the Living Dead - 2 votes (I would go with Living Dead even though it might be more 'traditional')
The Zombie Squad sounds cool too


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Try to change most words/lines of other songs. Like a parody.
> 
> We thought about only you guys choosing a song and in the end we noticed it was going to be the easiest to your team due this song. It is why you have to change the lyrics instead of only choosing one.



First song that came to my mind 

Though I think we could also use a backstreet boys song which had also a Halloween theme I think 



Majin Boo said:


> It is enough. You can even draw a graveyard and a hand coming from the ground or something like that. That is okay too.



That was the idea i had + some other stuff


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 20, 2018)

I think there was a show about zombies

Don't remember the name

But it has smth with "dead" in its name and I think it was cool, anyone know which one I mean? Would it be a nice name for our team? 

Uuhh..

The walking Dead?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 20, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Here is a cool suggestion, what do you guys think about The Zombie Squad as Team Name. I support this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For *Motto* I'll choose We are Already Dead. Though I'd like to suggest "*We are Death*" as a slight variation. Sounds more like a motto than the previous, which kind of sounds like you're telling someone to back off cause it's no use. On the other hand We are Death makes it sound like we're the very embodiment of your impending transition, and because zombies are everywhere it kind of makes sense in two ways that we're obviously all dead already and eventually we we kill everyone so we're basically the grim reapers of the world, and it's something that can be repeated ritually between team members more so than the previous which would kind of sound silly repeating to each other as a motto,

On top of that it can also be viewed as fearful, in that fighting us would be futile since we are death, just as you would say we are already dead, so how are you going to kill us? 

Though if there's a grim reaper team then we probably can't use my suggestion as a Motto.

I'd vote for Living Dead rather than having "Band of" in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sumu (Oct 20, 2018)

I just thought of a motto from Game of Thrones, What is Dead May Never Die

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 20, 2018)

Sixth Ranger said:


> I just thought of a motto from Game of Thrones, What is Dead May Never Die


I do like that one, if that's up for voting I'll take that over my original choice.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> For *Motto* I'll choose We are Already Dead. Though I'd like to suggest "*We are Death*" as a slight variation. Sounds more like a motto than the previous, which kind of sounds like you're telling someone to back off cause it's no use. On the other hand We are Death makes it sound like we're the very embodiment of your impending transition, and because zombies are everywhere it kind of makes sense in two ways that we're obviously all dead already and eventually we we kill everyone so we're basically the grim reapers of the world, and it's something that can be repeated ritually between team members more so than the previous which would kind of sound silly repeating to each other as a motto,
> 
> On top of that it can also be viewed as fearful, in that fighting us would be futile since we are death, just as you would say we are already dead, so how are you going to kill us?
> 
> ...





Sixth Ranger said:


> I just thought of a motto from Game of Thrones, What is Dead May Never Die


I love these ideas, you guys are awesome!

'We are Death'
'What is Dead May Never Die'

It is getting difficult to make a decision


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 21, 2018)

Are we still on the topic of deciding a motto at this point? If not, I'll send in a vote for "You are All Going to Die Down Here", if I haven't already.

If the motto has already been decided, should we figure out how to design the banner for this team, or should we focus more on editing the lyrics of the song that was chosen for this theme so it leans more zombie-themed?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> If the motto has already been decided, should we figure out how to design the banner for this team, or should we focus more on editing the lyrics of the song that was chosen for this theme so it leans more zombie-themed?



Lyrics takes more time than getting banner done tbh, so focusing on song would be better.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 21, 2018)

Underworld Zombie said:


> Lyrics takes more time than getting banned done tbh, so focusing on song would be better.


Not really adept at editing lyrics and whatnot. If you are a person who is proficient in editing lyrics (or just an avid listener of music w/lyrics), you could help out with this task better than I ever could.

Meanwhile, if you guys allow me to create a banner for this event, I might be able to create a couple of banners for this team. This can be done by tomorrow afternoon (about 12 hours from now) at the earliest.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> Not really adept at editing lyrics and whatnot. If you are a person who is proficient in editing lyrics (or just an avid listener of music w/lyrics), you could help out with this task better than I ever could.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you guys allow me to create a banner for this event, I might be able to create a couple of banners for this team. This can be done by tomorrow afternoon (about 12 hours from now) at the earliest.



I'm not used to editing lyrics either, would have an idea to what i'd turn it, but think I'll have to finish my drawing first.

And Sure, go for it ~


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

@Zombie Shields Having a banner for the team is not required or necessary for the Team Task, it is something fun and extra. We can have your banner (if you are wiling to do it) put in the OP interchangeably with mine once I finish it later tonight.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Alright, guys, let's go with *Living Dead* for the team name and *You are All Going to Die Down Here* for the motto.
If there are no objections, it is decided.

Working on the song lyrics is, in fact, the last team task, and we have till November 1 at 8 PM UTC to finish this task. I'm going to look into it today and see what I will come up with. Feel free to throw some more ideas too.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Just checking: all team posted here at least one.

Just remember some of you have until tomorrow to change avatar and custom title.


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2018)

@DaZombie and @Mider T need smth more zombie related as custom title


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 21, 2018)

Underworld Zombie said:


> @DaZombie and @Mider T need smth more zombie related as custom title






I just took your emoji under my command


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2018)

DaZombie said:


> I just took your emoji under my command



Oh, your custom title is a zombie commander? Okey ~


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

@Mider T 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Zombie Shields Having a banner for the team is not required or necessary for the Team Task, it is something fun and extra. We can have your banner (if you are wiling to do it) put in the OP interchangeably with mine once I finish it later tonight.


Didn't know that you were still working on the banner for this team, but I trust your artistic skills to pull through for the most part.

Let's focus on modifying the lyrics of the song that was chosen so it's more zombie-themed. But speaking of the song that was chosen for this theme, the options are:

Michael Jackson - Thriller
The Cranberries - Zombie
We going with the first option, or are there any other suggestions for songs/lyrics?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

...Zombies...
Team 'Living Dead'
Motto '*You are All Going to Die Down Here*'

If @Majin Boo allows to have a Team Name the members agreed on, this banner can be used


If not, ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> Didn't know that you were still working on the banner for this team, but I trust your artistic skills to pull through for the most part.
> 
> Let's focus on modifying the lyrics of the song that was chosen so it's more zombie-themed. But speaking of the song that was chosen for this theme, the options are:
> 
> ...


Awesome! And yes, we will go with Jackson's Thriller, we have to change lyrics to fit with the team, include our motto, make it more 'ours' and more fitting for the overall task.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> ...Zombies...
> Team 'Living Dead'
> Motto '*You are All Going to Die Down Here*'
> 
> ...


You can have a Team Name, that's okay. But I still will continue to call it Team Zombie, ok? It is easier to me.

I guess you are the team leader, right? If so, we will give you the OP and you change it and the thread's title too.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 21, 2018)

Can i get sparkles


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> ...Zombies...
> Team 'Living Dead'
> Motto '*You are All Going to Die Down Here*'
> 
> ...



Should be more red instead of blue imo, you have the "something strange" or "Evilution" font? 

Feel like it's not uuhh.. scary enough, feels a bit underwater


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> You can have a Team Name, that's okay. But I still will continue to call it Team Zombie, ok? It is easier to me.
> 
> I guess you are the team leader, right? If so, we will give you the OP and you change it and the thread's title too.


Thank you. Yes, of course, it is still a Zombie Team, you guys assigned us with specific teams 

We haven't had the official vote for the team leader yet. It will be up to other players if they don't mind it.
And we have till November 1 to submit song lyrics to complete all team tasks, correct?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Underworld Zombie said:


> Should be more red instead of blue imo, you have the "something strange" or "Evilution" font?
> 
> Feel like it's not uuhh.. scary enough, feels a bit underwater


OK, I see what you are saying, I will come up with different options and color change


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> team leader


Going to vouch you for the team leader at this point, as you did most of the organizing + delegating for the team at this point in time. Now let's go with Michael Jackson's Thriller as a song choice, shall we?

Should the full lyrics to the song be posted here so everyone can see the changes that need to be made w/the lyrics?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

I changed the thread's title for now. When you decide the leader, tag me.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> Going to vouch you for the team leader at this point, as you did most of the organizing + delegating for the team at this point in time. Now let's go with Michael Jackson's Thriller as a song choice, shall we?
> 
> Should the full lyrics to the song be posted here so everyone can see the changes that need to be made w/the lyrics?


Thank you, I appreciate it.

Yes, Thriller it is! And I have already posted the lyrics earlier on the second page, so reposting it​


Nataly said:


> Posting the lyrics so we can work with it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @Mider T
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Is that pikachu's arm?



I thought my men ate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@Mr. Zombie Waffles 
@Mider T 
@Nataly 
@Underworld Zombie 
@Juan the Zombie 

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@Zombie GRIMMM 
@Zombie Shields 
@DaZombie 
@Sixth Ranger 
@Duke Ysmir01 

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 21, 2018)

Ok, let's start the vote for team captain, and that way we get it out of...well, the way.

My vote goes obviously for @Nataly , who is already acting as a team leader and doing an excellent job at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 21, 2018)

@Majin Boo Thank you for the reminder. Going to keep that spreadsheet in mind.

@Mider T For this event, your name could be changed to *Mider the Zombie* and your usertitle could be changed to* VM Zombie* to fit the occasion for this event.

As for your avatar? Let me see what I can do...


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Our team completed all the tasks for October 22nd Deadline!  Because we are Awesome Zombies!

As for individual tasks, only @Mider T hasn't completed the avatar/usertitle task. Name change for him is optional, @Zombie Shields , and Majin Lu already offered him some cool Zombie Banana avatars earlier today, so he should be all set.


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Our team completed all the tasks for October 22nd Deadline!  Because we are Awesome Zombies!
> 
> As for individual tasks, only @Mider T hasn't completed the avatar/usertitle task. Name change for him is optional, @Zombie Shields , and Majin Lu already offered him some cool Zombie Banana avatars earlier today, so he should be all set.



And we only need to do the Lyrics for the team tasks 

Most best team is most fastest team

Ironic, 'cause zombies,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 21, 2018)

@Nataly for captain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> @Mider T For this event, your name could be changed to *Mider the Zombie* and your usertitle could be changed to* VM Zombie* to fit the occasion for this event.


Go for it!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Go for it!


@Majin Boo Mider wants his name changed to Mider The Zombie if it's OK

And Mider, you still have to change your Usertitle to VM Zombie or Zombie VM Rapist or anything with the word 'Zombie' in it


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 21, 2018)

Team Zombie is best waifu.



@Nataly can be team leader of course!

Does anyone have ideas for songs? I have an idea I may try tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Majin Boo Mider wants his name changed to Mider The Zombie if it's OK
> 
> And Mider, you still have to change your Usertitle to VM Zombie or Zombie VM Rapist or anything with the word 'Zombie' in it


Forgot how


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2018)

Nvm figured it out


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2018)

On second thought, no Mider the Zombie.  I don't want Zombie in both my name and title.

Mider Transylvania please.


----------



## Sumu (Oct 21, 2018)

Captain @Nataly for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> ​



Prefering the first one, though still need horror-like font on it. Also can it be Team Living Dead instead of Team 'Living Dead'? would look better imo


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 21, 2018)

@Mider Transylvania 
Was about this post this gif since it's based on your previous avatar with the banana dolphin. Not sure how you feel about this issue now though.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> @Mider Transylvania
> Was about this post this gif since it's based on your previous avatar with the banana dolphin. Not sure how you feel about this issue now though.


*Saving*


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> Does anyone have ideas for songs? I have an idea I may try tomorrow.



We have been discussing that Michael Jackson's Thriller could be a good song for us to work with. What do you think?
If you have other ideas, certainly share what you have in mind


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

This will be the final upgrade for the team banner, most likely


​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 22, 2018)

Nataly said:


> This will be the final upgrade for the team banner, most likely
> 
> 
> ​


Nice job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 22, 2018)

First attempt at a song. Zombie Thriller.


> Zombie Thriller
> 
> Ahahahahahahahaha
> It’s close to midnight
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 22, 2018)

@Zombie GRIMMM You modified the lyrics to that song faster than anyone of us could have expected to. Excellent work.

@Nataly What do you think of GRIMM's rewrite of the lyrics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 22, 2018)

Feel free to take the lyrics and edit them of course. If you think something works better or a line would be better changed then go for it!


----------



## James Bond (Oct 22, 2018)

Awooooo wolf pack number 1!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 22, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Awooooo wolf pack number 1!


*knocks werewolf head* 
*groans*
No brains here.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 22, 2018)

Zombie GRIMMM said:


> First attempt at a song. Zombie Thriller.


I really like the edit, let's use it as a base although I think it is pretty good the way it is now


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 22, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Awooooo wolf pack number 1!


You can be an emotionally stunted and mute zombie like the rest of us. Just let us get our teeth into your soft jelly-like flesh.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 22, 2018)

James Bond said:


> Awooooo wolf pack number 1!


And so began the thousand year war....



Until all that was left was a hybrid race... half werewolf... half zombie... but stronger than both..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 23, 2018)

Y'all had a real missed opportunity not using the magnificent Pet Sematary quote, "Sometimes, dead is better."

Just sayin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> Y'all had a real missed opportunity not using the magnificent Pet Sematary quote, "Sometimes, dead is better."
> 
> Just sayin.


That would be cool 
Thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2018)

@Majin Boo Will it be possible for me to be able to edit the OP. I would really appreciate it. 
I think I am going to add a small poll, banner (obviously), and I can keep a track of everything as far as individual tasks and the last team task go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 23, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Majin Boo Will it be possible for me to be able to edit the OP. I would really appreciate it.
> I think I am going to add a small poll, banner (obviously), and I can keep a track of everything as far as individual tasks and the last team task go


Of course. I'm going to ask they give the OP to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Of course. I'm going to ask they give the OP to you.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 23, 2018)

@Nataly you are new OP. Use it wisely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 23, 2018)

Are the song lyrics edited sufficiently enough so that it can be used for this team's theme song?

If so, should the newly edited lyrics be posted on the OP of this thread, or should it be left the way it is rn?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> Are the song lyrics edited sufficiently enough so that it can be used for this team's theme song?
> 
> If so, should the newly edited lyrics be posted on the OP of this thread, or should it be left the way it is rn?


I've made some little edits to it, I'll post it in a little bit for more discussion and when everyone agrees with the lyrics, I can include it in the OP


----------



## Nataly (Oct 23, 2018)

*Zombies*,

The OP has been updated to fit our shtick.

And now we have a poll, too. Let me know what else you guys want to add, I appreciate any suggestion. And as I mentioned earlier, I am still working on something fun for our team. Stay tuned and stay *dead*.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 23, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Stay tuned and stay *dead*.


>Stay tuned
>Stay dead

Oh, and a possible livestream of zombie-related movies for this occasion, if it is allowed. Already have access to the Living Dead movies (and some others), so if anyone wants to watch those come Halloween night then give a shout, yea?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 24, 2018)

Nataly said:


> *Zombies*,
> 
> And now we have a poll, too.


We take everything on the menu. 

Personally I go for the knee cartilage first though 

The creme de la creme of the human body


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2018)

Have to post drawing today, idk if I'll get it 100% finished


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> >Stay tuned
> >Stay dead
> 
> Oh, and a possible livestream of zombie-related movies for this occasion, if it is allowed. Already have access to the Living Dead movies (and some others), so if anyone wants to watch those come Halloween night then give a shout, yea?



Will be on vacation during that time ... also I'm not into horror movies


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 25, 2018)

Underworld Zombie said:


> Will be on vacation during that time ... also I'm not into horror movies


It might be a little late for the whole horror movie stream thing at this point considering that it took 2 days for someone to even send a response to that issue (because it usually takes at least a week or longer to even organize a streaming event anyway).

Anyways, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 25, 2018)

The drawing can be ofyany proficiency level, as stated by Majin Lu. Just have fun with it

And yeah, I highly doubt the movie watch along is happening, sorry


----------



## Krory (Oct 25, 2018)

I like movies.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2018)

More than half of our team still has to do a drawing


----------



## Nataly (Oct 25, 2018)

Yes, that is correct, only two users have submitted the drawings which you can see in the OP, and I will be reminding people when the time will be getting closer to the deadline.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2018)

Well, i'd suggest to get a drawing done as long as our team has free time (if they have time rn), if it happens that they get busy next week it could happen they don't make it in time.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 25, 2018)

Done ~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 26, 2018)

Forgot to tag @Majin Boo 

My drawing is above this post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 26, 2018)

It'll take me about a couple hours at most to make an average drawing of a zombie. Is there an exact date for when these drawings are due?

*feeling like procrastinating here


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

Underworld Zombie said:


> Done ~






Zombie Shields said:


> It'll take me about a couple hours at most to make an average drawing of a zombie. Is there an exact date for when these drawings are due?
> 
> *feeling like procrastinating here


November, 1 at 8pm UTC.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll be most weekend offline, so please, tag ane if you need help.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 26, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> I'll be most weekend offline, so please, tag ane if you need help.


The Zombies will try to behave
Most likely


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 26, 2018)

Nataly said:


> The Zombies will try to behave
> Most likely


Or just act like the zombies of the modern age, where pretty much everything around them stimulated their brains to the point where it’s pretty much non-functional.

Also, it would have been better if I had to draw something else other than a zombie because drawing all the tears in the flesh/clothing are a real pain tbh.


----------



## Jeroen (Oct 27, 2018)

@Majin Boo 
@Nataly 

My drawing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Oct 27, 2018)

Mr. Zombie Waffles said:


> @Majin Boo
> @Nataly
> 
> My drawing.


It is funny and cute


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Oct 28, 2018)

Spooky


----------



## Nataly (Oct 28, 2018)

@Duke Ysmir01 @Zombie GRIMMM @Underworld Zombie @Mr. Zombie Waffles You zombies rock! 


@Mider Transylvania @Juan the Zombie @Zombie Shields @DaZombie @Sixth Ranger You zombies still have to submit an individual drawing before the deadline, November 1 at 8 PM UTC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 28, 2018)

Seems like there’s no certain quality requirement for these drawings, so I’ll whip something up quick and post it.

Doesn’t need to be drawn in pencil though, because I only have a ball-point pen to draw with yea?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 28, 2018)

The drawing  can be created with any tools, and it has to relate to the theme


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 28, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> *Seems like there’s no certain quality requirement for these drawings*, so I’ll whip something up quick and post it.


 yep. Art is a bang!



> Doesn’t need to be drawn in pencil though, because I only have a ball-point pen to draw with yea?


You can draw using any tool.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 28, 2018)

Draugr Commander, 1ST C(lass) Zombie Officer.




Without effect:


Well at least I know art isn't my calling.

Peep the 5 year old coffee stain on my long abandoned college loose leaf.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

all teams tasks:


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly -- Zombie Thriller (Oct 29, 2018)

@Zombie GRIMMM , thank you for working with the lyrics 

@Majin Boo Presenting *Zombie Thriller* by Team _Living Dead_​


Ahahahahahahahaha
It’s close to zombie hour
The living dead are scratching on your door
Raised from the graveyard
You try to run and hide under a car
Don’t wanna scream
Cause noise attracts us right to your location
Try not to breathe
As shuffling feet go walking by
You’re paralyzed

LIVING DEAD ZOMBIES
HERE WE COME
We smell you from your panic
One bite is enough to take your life
LIVING DEAD ZOMBIES
HERE WE COME
You’re running for your life
Better hope you’re, fast enough, tonight
Ahahahahahahahaha
Or you’re gonna get munched
And die down here

Ahahahahahahahaha
You hear us moaning
And realize that we’re through your barricade
You see us lurching
And wonder if you fight or if you run
You load your gun
And pray your aim is better than expected
You feel a pain
Not noticed that we’ve got in from behind
You’re outta time

LIVING DEAD ZOMBIES
HERE WE COME
We smell you from your panic
One bite is enough to take your life
LIVING DEAD ZOMBIES
HERE WE COME
You’re running for your life
Better hope you’re, fast enough, tonight
Ahahahahahahahaha
Or you’re gonna get munched
And die down here

Carnage falls across the city
A darkened sky, the end is nigh
Zombies lurch round every corner
Waiting to feed on unsuspecting victims
Whoever falls into our trap
Realizes there’s no going back
The teeth and moans and rotting flesh
Our zombie pack will put you to death

We’re gonna get you tonight
We’re gonna get you tonight
Watch out
We’re gonna get you tonight

LIVING DEAD ZOMBIES
LIVING DEAD ZOMBIES
LIVING DEAD ZOMBIES
LIVING DEAD ZOMBIES
Run for your life (or you will all die down here)
We’re gonna get you tonight
We’re gonna get you tonight
We’re gonna get you tonight
LIVING DEAD ZOMBIES

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

Congratulations to the team, all team tasks are completed!

@Mr. Zombie Waffles
@Underworld Zombie
@Zombie GRIMMM
@DaZombie
@Duke Ysmir01

You completed all (6) tasks. You can change avatar and custom tittle, just remember they still need to be team related until the end of this event so you can get your prize.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

@Mider Transylvania 
@Nataly 
@Juan the Zombie 
@Zombie Shields 
@Sixth Ranger 

*Friendly reminder you have until November 1 at 8pm UTC to draw something related to your team.* Please, remember you need to sign that with your NF username. You can use any tool (pencil, pens, paint, computer) to draw. There is also the drawing tool in NF (the "draw sktech" function). The drawing can be any level of skill, don't worry about that.

If you did draw something and I didn't see it, please, tell me asap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN, TEAM LIVING DEAD!*

As a prize for completing all six tasks, you will get, for a period of 2 weeks, exclusive sparkles:

*Purple Night, Team Zoombie's Sparkles:* 


*You can choose if you wish to wear them or not right after the event is over, so tag me. *

*They are seasonal and special prizes*, so you can't wear them later and/or keep the sparkle's points.

@Mr. Zombie Waffles 
@Underworld Zombie 
@Zombie GRIMMM 
@DaZombie 
@Duke Ysmir01


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo 

GIMME 
GIMME


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

@Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

@Mider Transylvania @Juan the Zombie @Zombie Shields @Sixth Ranger 
You guys still haven't submitted the last individual task, which is a drawing related to a Zombie theme. 
It can be any simple drawing, and you can use 'Draw Sketch' right from the reply window. It is easy, you can do it!
Deadline is today at 8 PM UTC (or 4 PM Eastern Time), and I am sure nobody wants to get tricked.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2018)

Kind of hard to sketch when it deletes after lifting your finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 1, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN, TEAM LIVING DEAD!*
> 
> As a prize for completing all six tasks, you will get, for a period of 2 weeks, exclusive sparkles:
> 
> ...



Sure, taking them  @Majin Boo


----------



## Sumu (Nov 1, 2018)

@Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Nov 1, 2018)

Need to opt out of this event. Something serious happened to me IRL regarding a parent, and it seems like I’m not going to be here for a while.

Just a reminder.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Zombie Shields said:


> Need to opt out of this event. Something serious happened to me IRL regarding a parent, and it seems like I’m not going to be here for a while.
> 
> Just a reminder.


That is understandable, hopefully nothing bad happened. 
And the event ended hour and a half ago


----------



## Juan (Nov 1, 2018)

well fuck

can i still send it? i didn't have power for most of the day


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Juan the Zombie said:


> well fuck
> 
> can i still send it? i didn't have power for most of the day


I would give it a shot, why not


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members).
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" or something like that.



Only sparkles:

@Nataly
Purple sparkles for 2 weeks

@Sixth Ranger
Purple sparkles for 2 weeks

@Duke Ysmir01
Purple sparkles for 2 weeks



Name changes and tricked:

@Juan the Zombie
Juan
- Narutroll avatar for 1 week
- no sparkles

@Zombie Shields
Lina Shields
- Narutroll avatar for 1 week
- no sparkles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members). 
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" or something like that.


Name changes and sparkles:

@Mr. Zombie Waffles
Mr. Waffles (old)
Purple sparkles for 2 weeks

@Mider Transylvania
Mider T 
Purple sparkles for 2 weeks

@Underworld Zombie
Underworld Broker 
Purple sparkles for 2 weeks

@Zombie GRIMMM
GRIMMM
Purple sparkles for 2 weeks

@DaZombie
DaVizWiz
Purple sparkles for 2 weeks


----------



## Nataly (Nov 1, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> - It may take some time to make the changes (50 members).
> - *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
> - I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" or something like that.
> 
> ...


Yes, and thank you!

Too bad two teammates had to get tricked


----------



## Juan (Nov 1, 2018)

hey i like naruto, it's cool


----------



## Nataly (Nov 3, 2018)

A tribute for the Halloween event from our team
​


----------

